# Enigma hops, where to buy.



## wereprawn (28/9/16)

Anyone know where to buy some of these tasty blighters. They're quite unique and I would have thought they'd be all the rage with Aussie brewers . Tried some in the Moo Brew SMaSH a few months back..mmm..


----------



## Feldon (28/9/16)

Enigma? A riddle? A wheel withn a wheel? Makes me think of this (sorry, a few stouts in, and feeling sentimental after Maxy Walkers passing).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEhS9Y9HYjU


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (28/9/16)

This mob seem to be the breeder - you could try the enquiry button and ask if they can put you onto any growers of the hop. There is one UK vendor on Ebay but the cost of freight is steep and god knows what condition they would turn up in if at all. Have you tried PMing Yob - he might be able to put some feelers out.

http://www.hops.com.au/products/enigma-


----------



## wereprawn (28/9/16)

If only Noel were still alive....He'd know.

I did send them an email a few months ago with no reply.Will try again. Cheers LF.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (28/9/16)

If they don't reply to your mail you can try ringing the owner:

Owen Johnston




M: +61 400 126 015
E: [email protected] W: hops.com.au 

Let us know how you got on!


----------



## wereprawn (3/10/16)

Received this back.


[SIZE=12pt]Hi Adrian,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Love the feedback – it’s a killer hop! Are you based in Tasmania?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Sorry to say we came in short on this years’ harvest, so we prioritised the commercial brewers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Fingers crossed for a bumper in 2017, and then we’ll push it out into the homebrew channels properly.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Cheers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Owen[/SIZE]


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (3/10/16)

Bummer but nice of him to let you know.


----------



## EalingDrop (6/11/16)

wereprawn said:


> Received this back.
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]Hi Adrian,[/SIZE]
> ...


Will be watching this thread with interest! 
In the mean time, I guess Mosaic is similar, but that's besides the point.


----------



## damoninja (6/11/16)

Yeah I didn't see this before now but all the Enigma was snapped up by contracts


----------

